# Anybody Hunt South West Pulaski?



## AArightpatch (Sep 25, 2011)

I just joined a lease in this area. Anybody seeing any deer activity? I was there about a week ago and it was dusty and dry but, I got a couple decent bucks on a trail cam. Thanks


----------



## jkduck8 (Oct 29, 2011)

I hunt over that way close next to the Dooly Pulaski line


----------

